# In the market for a boat. Where to start?



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi gang-

I am coming to the realization that if I want to hit the right spots at the right times I need my own boat. Problem is, while I've been on plenty of boats - from freshwater speed boats to deep sea charters - I am frankly a novice when it comes to boat shopping.

Here's the skinny:

-I'm looking for a limited horsepower rig. Many of Ohio's state parks are 10 hp max, and I have no desire to get out there with the 300 hp crew and their associated wake. I can think of several lakes within a 90 minute radius of me that are limited HP that will do just fine. 

-I have limited storage. I may rent a storage garage for the winter or opt to store in an open lot up near Hoover Reservoir, or possibly pull the thing in my back yard. Not looking for anything excessively long.

-Would like it to be comfortable for two (platforms + seats) and capable (tackle storage + livewell + troller + fish finder).

A friend's dad has a boat he no longer uses. I believe it is a 16 ft. flat bottom aluminum Jon boat custom rigged with most of what is described above. What might be the "average" cost for such an outfit assuming all is in good working order? What are some risks/pitfalls I should look out for?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Buy my boat. I'll make you a winter deal.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?posts/2066999


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Your main focus should really be on the obvious stuff... leaks, wiring, outboard condition, trailer condition.... those will be the major concerns if buying used. If you have any decent amount of "do it yourself" ability, everything else like carpet, electronics, etc... can be taken care of at your own pace, and basically at whatever cost you deem necessary for your application. Cost will vary greatly, and will depend on so many variables, that it would be very hard to even go in with an expectation. No reason you can't find something that's suitable for $2-3k, but you may be putting more into it to get it the way you want it. And trust me, no matter what you buy, you'll want to change things about it over time.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, Bub. Yea, I've been leaning on Craigslist as a proxy for used market prices. Seems a nice limited-HP setup maxes out in the 4k range. A little higher if I want to get a small bass boat like a Tracker (which are nice but steers away from the limited-HP theme I'm going for). 

Any preference on outboards? Johnson vs. Honda, etc.? Any other must-haves you've encountered over time?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of the small outboards (9.9 hp or less) are pretty reliable these days if taken care of reasonably well. Go with a 4 stroke electric start if you can for quietness, efficiency and an alternator to keep your battery charged.. Tohatso makes many of the big brand (Merc, Evinrude, etc) and they just rebadge them. Test run the motor and make sure it runs, has a steady stream from the water pump and do a compression check if possible. Check the boat trailer over well for tire condition, lights, bearings, etc.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> Most of the small outboards (9.9 hp or less) are pretty reliable these days if taken care of reasonably well. Go with a 4 stroke electric start if you can for quietness, efficiency and an alternator to keep your battery charged.. Tohatso makes many of the big brand (Merc, Evinrude, etc) and they just rebadge them. Test run the motor and make sure it runs, has a steady stream from the water pump and do a compression check if possible. Check the boat trailer over well for tire condition, lights, bearings, etc.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

one just came up on craigs list akron canton ,its a sea nymph TX just what you talked about. I no nothing of this boat.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Got my 40 hp 175 ft bass tracker off of craigslist... be patient and something good will pop up... right now probably not great timing; I'd wait for spring. 

Had the seller take the boat to a nearby marine dealer to perform full inspection/run motor and I paid around $50 for the peace of mind. Boat cost me $3500 and was in great condition... have spent quite a bit on it since though for upgrades and repairs


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

Any thoughts on whether aluminum or fiberglass is better? Also, what might be the ideal size for a limited-HP boat? I see a handful of Tracker and Lowe 16 footers out there. But, these are usually mated with 40-60 HP engines. Would a 10 HP just be lethargic on such a setup?


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

14' or less doesn't need a title(registration) same with 10hp or less motor.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a Fischer 17' with 40hp. It was a great little boat. It was basically a Bass Tracker. In fact I was told the same company made them both. Ten horse would have been fine. I bought another boat that was fiberglass because I was tired of fighting the wind,waves, and wake. After todays experience on Alum Creek with the high winds I am very happy and know I made the right decision to go with fiberglass.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks everyone. Admittedly a novice here. Why would fiberglass be better in wind/waves?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Heavier. If your giong to fish inland lakes stay with aluminum. They are lighter
and will handle better with less horespower.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Noted. Thank you


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

You buy a boat.. your not committed to that boat for the rest of your life. Buy what you can afford. My latest boat, I had to take a loan. I would not take a loan on a first boat. I know from previous purchase's...what I wanted. I wouldn't buy anything less then 16'.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

I have bought many boats out of boat trader.I have found buying boats in the fall the best.Nobody wants to pay for storage or make payments in the winter.Took me 4 or 5 years to find the one I have now.Found it on another fishing web site in Michigan.Had to drive 4 hours to get it but it was exactly what I wanted.Guy held off selling it until I came to see it,as I was first to call.Stand up guy.I ended up with a 99,21ft Sea Swirl DC with a 130hp Jonhson OB.Paid 10,500 for it.Find out what you want and be ready to buy on the spot after getting it checked out.Good boats don't last long


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether aluminum or fiberglass is better? Also, what might be the ideal size for a limited-HP boat? I see a handful of Tracker and Lowe 16 footers out there. But, these are usually mated with 40-60 HP engines. Would a 10 HP just be lethargic on such a setup?


Just to give you an idea of top speed with a 10hp on a slightly bigger rig..... I have run for the last 3 years a 18' older Starcraft ss that I rebuilt with heavier floors. It has a 70 hp main and 10hp kicker for restricted lakes or trolling Erie. I can get about 7-10 mph with the kicker wide open. Plenty to putt around inland lakes. This setup has been my most flexible boat out of the five I have owned. Just big enough to fish Erie on calm days, easy to trailer, and feels like a Cadillac on smaller inland lakes.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Good info. Thanks.

So what's the rule for Ohio's state parks with restricted HP? The motor just has to be out of the water, or does it have to be removed from the boat?


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

If you are really a bronzeback fan, a jet motor would allow you to get into small rivers and creeks.
I wouldnt try to buy a boat predicated on a 10 hp motor...if you want to fish State Parks that bad just get a 70 lb thrust 24 volt trolling motor.

A previous poster stated you should buy 16ft no less....I found this to be true. 

Another previous poster stated you would want to change almost any boat you buy...this is also true. I am on my 3rd boat and I have made upgrades to all of them.

Buy aluminum for your first boat...glass boats can come with a host of hidden problems that can fool even someone whose owned boats before. 

If you can work out storage at least under a roof...better totally enclosed...even better somewhat climate controlled. I used to keep both my camper and boats under tarps in the back yard. Now that they are wintered inside They stay much cleaner and nicer.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I understand every lake has its own restrictions. A lot are 10 hp lakes. Some are electric only some are 20hp lakes (pymy) & I've come across 1 or 2 that are restricted by a speed limit ( clearfork comes to mind) if you have a outboard that exceeds the restrictions and is permanently mounted, you are ok as long as it is up and out of the water....I do not work for the odnr or division of watercraft but I have never had a problem either. 
In my opinion the only time a glass boat is a better choice than aluminum is if/when you are in bigger or ruffer water. ( heavier=more stability)


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure of your location, but here is a boat that may interest you on the Akron Canton Craigslist posted yesterday (Wed) It seems to be equipped well and not a bad asking price. 
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/5363069835.html


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Great info. Thanks all


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Great info. Thanks all


I have a beautiful well cared for 1994 monark 14' deep v boat with a Mercury 9.9. It has consul steering and electric start, live well, trolling motor, lots of storage, front casting deck, and a Bimini cover. I just refinished the trailer and added new wheels and tires. I'm looking for a bigger boat so I would like to sell it to a good home first. I'm asking $3750 firm.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Huck4200 said:


> I have a beautiful well cared for 1994 monark 14' deep v boat with a Mercury 9.9. It has consul steering and electric start, live well, trolling motor, lots of storage, front casting deck, and a Bimini cover. I just refinished the trailer and added new wheels and tires. I'm looking for a bigger boat so I would like to sell it to a good home first. I'm asking $3750 firm.


Wouldn't mind seeing a photo or two, but to be frank I'm not in the market until at least end of January (bonus check).


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a photo or two, but to be frank I'm not in the market until at least end of January (bonus check).[/
> I'll take a few pictures and get them to you.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Image




__
Huck4200


__
Dec 19, 2015











  








Image




__
Huck4200


__
Dec 19, 2015











  








Image




__
Huck4200


__
Dec 19, 2015











  








Image




__
Huck4200


__
Dec 19, 2015


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Does it come with all that is shown? Troller, finder, etc?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thoughts on V-hull vs. flat-bottom given earlier specs (e.g. <10 HP, 14-16')? Various info garnered off the web is the V is better at moving through chop but the flat bottom will provide more stability at rest, particularly side-to-side movement of the passengers. Also hearign the flat bottom may be a few ticks faster due to less surface area. Been reading a flat bottom will provide marginally less draft. For full disclosure, I would be looking for something that safely operates in 2-3 FOW - after all, those lily pads are killer


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hucks boat looks well cared for. My first boat was a 1968' 14ft fiberglass tri-haul, with the original 9.5hp Evenrude, set up as Crappie boat somewhat like Hucks, it was a good little boat stable and capable of shallow water, what I would warn You about is what ever You buy keep in mind the motor is probably worth half what the boat and trailer is worth, also most marine mechanics wont touch a engine earlier than mid 80's, I would do a compression check, have a mechanic look at it or at the minimum take a ride on the boat before purchasing it. Good luck


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Does it come with all that is shown? Troller, finder, etc?


Yes


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Great. Thanks. Still gathering info at this point. Won't be a serious shopper until Jan/Feb.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

If you plan on being in bigger water or waves, v hull is the way to go. If youre going to be in ponds or amd a river, modified v or flat is better. If you want to fo fast...get a bigger motor.

How a boats rigged and how much is in it often determines draft. My boats draft was over a foot when a bought it...its a 16 ft modified v. The guy had almost everything jammed to the read. I moved two batteries and a trolling motor up front, and redid a storage box and now my boat sits better, and drafts about 7 inches.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Understood. Thanks.

Right now, the current plan is hit lakes like Hoover, Clendening, Burr Oak, and the like. While inclement weather can create a few waves, I don't anticipate anything like what is found on Lake Erie so it appears flat or V is sufficient.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

If I were you I'd look into a 14-16ft v bottom. Many of the flat bottoms are more stable, however that is relative to comparable size. The 12ft V bottom I used to have was almost 72 inches wide and I had no problem standing on the front bench seat and sight casting. It was significantly more stable than my current 14ft flat bottom. My biggest complaint with the 12v was that it was worse than a sail in the wind and was very difficult to manuver given windy days. One thing to note too, is that a V bottom will have significantly more room in the hull for all your stuff, and significantly higher weight capacities. Also, they handle bigger motors.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Hey Huck, any pics with the Bimini top on? Doesn't have to be recent. Just curious how it fits on that boat.


I can take a couple and post them


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Another advantage of aluminum is less guilt when you beach the boat. Beaching fiberglass will slowly deteriorate the hull (compromises gelcoat) whereas with aluminum, its just paint.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If your looking at just using a 9.9hp, aluminum will be a fantastic boat. When it comes down to it, do not make your first boat your last boat. After you have had it awhile, your going to start noticing things that you are going to want in the next one.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

You are not really advocating that someone sell their current boat to get a new boat... I point out that each boat just gets more specialized as I acquire more boats. Good thing the boss does not come on this site!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You will never find a boat that does everything. Lol. If this is your first boat, BE PATIENT, buy cheap, beat the snot out of it then learn what you want in your next boat.

I'm on my 6th boat in 20 years....


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoot, Im thinking of buying a very inexpensive boat so I can fish hoover... Not giving up the Bass boat though.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Can never have too many boats!! 
Till the wife threatens divorce


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Petermkerling said:


> Can never have too many boats!!
> Till the wife threatens divorce


Those of you that are single, heed this warning... and either marry well or don't marry at all.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a photo or two, but to be frank I'm not in the market until at least end of January (bonus check).


hope you can see the Bimini well enough from these pics. Didn't want to take her out in the snow.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Huck4200 said:


> View attachment 200469
> View attachment 200468
> hope you can see the Bimini well enough from these pics. Didn't want to take her out in the snow.





Huck4200 said:


> View attachment 200469
> View attachment 200468
> hope you can see the Bimini well enough from these pics. Didn't want to take her out in the snow.


other details: the boat is 14' 6" long, has a 9.9 Mercury, foot controlled trolling motor, huge livewell, 4 built-in storage boxes, custom bow casting deck, two matching seats, rod storage box, bilge pump, new battery, 6 gallon gas container, fish Finder, 2 rod holders, Bimini top, and matching trailer.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

